# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الأدب الإسلامي >  قد كان لي قلب ... من وحي الحدث

## أبو عبد الله القاضي

[SIZE="5"]كفي العنوان تعبيرا بدون تدخل بتقديم أو تعريف
[center]غفا القلب عن(سلمى) أم ازْوَرَّ آصِـرُه
فأمسى يُداجـيه النَّوَى ويباكــره
تمُــرُّ به (سـلمى)، بعيدا نوالُها
فتعـزُب عن قلب الفـتى وتناوره
وكيف تواسيني- أيا صاحِ - والمُـنى
تُطِيف بقلب الصّـَبِّ ثم تغــادره
يَبِيت، ومن نسـج الهموم فِراشُـه
ويصحو، ومن خوف الزمان ستائره
لقد كان لي قلب ولُبٌّ ومنطـق
فأين هم والطيش تُزجَى بوادره؟
أرى دول الإسـلام تهوي صـريعة
بأيدي الأُلي شِيدَت عليهم عمائره
يقولون : تأتيك الخطــيئة بالهدى!!
وهل يُلْقِـيَنْ بالخـير إلا خمـائره؟
إذا كان لُب الأمر – يا صاح - ضِلَّة
فكيف يواتيه الهــدى ومـنائره؟

ولي إخوة في الله، كنا معا معا
نقاتل طاغوت الهوى ونُكاسِره

لقد حاول الطاغون طيلة عمرنا
وجاش بنا جيشُ الهوى وجوائره
 
فزدنا التفافا، ثم زدنا صـلابة
بعزم وإخـلاص وحب يؤازره
كأنهم قـالو لنا: (لا تَزَحـزحـوا
عن الحق شبرا، سوف تزهو نواضره)
(وكنا كندماني (جـذيمة) حـقبة
من الدهر)(1) ، حتى قيل: نحن بشائره
فلما دهانا ما دهى – وهي فتنة -
تفـرق من جسم الرفاق أواصـره
أبَعْد سِنِي عـزم وحـزم وقـوة
تفَرَّتْ عُـرَى شمـل، وفُتَّت عشائره
فبتنا (كأنا لم نبت ليلة معــا)(2)
وقد ضـمَّنا سرب تأوَّد طـائره
-------------------- 
(1)، (2) عبارتان مقتبستان من قصيدة مالك بن الريب المشهورة التي يرثي فيها نفسه.
=
==

----------

